# Pain in back



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

My surgery was 8 days ago I'm getting better each day but the past 2 days I have had a terrible pain in my back, left side. Any one else have anything like this.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there!! I'm now 6 days into recovery....I don't have low back pain, I'm dealing with my upper back and neck I wake up with headaches and terrible discomfort!! I've used ice (wrapped in a towel) 10 minutes on 20 off...it helps but it's back every morning!! I cannot sleep on my side and I'm not a back sleeper by choice (I have to!)....could this be the culprit??
I feel for you 
This whole experience is new and scary for me!! I'm glad I found this site, it's helping to read others experiences!
Take care...I'm here and glad to chat
Be well!!
Sue


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My neck killed me after surgery - I needed several massages and chiropractic adjustments to get me back in shape.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm glad to hear its not just me. I still have pain in my left middle back. Sleeping is the worst. I did try the massage. I'll see, maybe I'll go again next week. 
Sue I'm using heat. Maybe I should try cold packs. 
How are you guys feeling otherwise.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Once your incision is healed up - have the massage therapist massage it to break any adhesion's.

I have absolutely no issues with my scar and it's flat and almost un-noticible.

The pain in the middle back sounds like a chairo appt could help - my shoulders go out and that is where I have the pain.

They have your body in a very strange position while doing the TT surgery and for me my body tensed up even under anesthesia.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi there! I work for a chiropractic & massage clinic! Ice is better but you can use both, alternate starting and ending always with the ice! Ten minutes on & 20 minutes off. It does help!
I on the other hand did not know that icing the incision helps!? No one told e at the hospital but I'm going to try it today!
My incision is hard (it's only one week today that I had the right side & isthmus removed). The swelling is down some, but I guess the hardness along the incision will be scar tissue?!? I still have stitches. It's a whole new experience I tell you lol I'm just glad it's done, I waiting 10 months for surgery and it's been nearly a year and a half since they found the lump!
I'm wondering how soon can you apply vitamin e or bio-oil?
Thanks everyone, this site is wonderful
Sue



Mac409 said:


> I'm glad to hear its not just me. I still have pain in my left middle back. Sleeping is the worst. I did try the massage. I'll see, maybe I'll go again next week.
> Sue I'm using heat. Maybe I should try cold packs.
> How are you guys feeling otherwise.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

2weeks today. I took bandage off last nite. Doc told me to massage my neck with vitamin e now. I still have swelling and get very weak when I touch it


----------

